# Touring Germany



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone been to see the Eder and Mohne Dams of Dambuster fame?
What's the best route to get there and has anyone stayed at any good sites there?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

try this 

at the north side of the Mohne-Lake there you find a Stellplatz.

coordinates : 51°29`29" N 008°07`33" E
pitches: 15 hardstands on asphalt , 6.- Euro for 24h
no hookups , no dumping facility
toilet facility available

my regards
Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

or that 

close to the Eder-Lake you have 2 possibilities :

1.) Stellplatz Kraftwerkstrasse , 34549 Edertal-Hemfurth-Edersee
coordinates: 51° 10`13" N 009°3`4" E , details to find at url:
www.edersee.de

2.) camp-site at the Eder-lake
http://www.campingplatz-rehbach.de

have fun touring Germany.

regards
Jan


----------

